# Did anyone see the Randy Jackson Guitar Collection on HSN?



## Metaguitarist (Dec 27, 2013)

I assume they are overpriced pieces of garbage? I'm not actually interested in getting one no matter what anyone here says, I'm just curious what you guys think?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2013)

Everything on HSN is an overpriced piece of garbage. What the hell were you doing watching that? You don't strike me as a middle aged unemployed woman with no friends.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2013)

Given the reputation of the Esteban guitars, .... that.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Dec 27, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Everything on HSN is an overpriced piece of garbage. What the hell were you doing watching that? You don't strike me as a middle aged unemployed woman with no friends.



Ha, tempted to put this in as my signature. Good stuff.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given the reputation of the Esteban guitars, .... that.


Dude that was my first guitar and amp  My dad bought it for me 7 years ago and I still play it every once in a while, but man it's a shitty guitar to start out with the trem bar got stuck in the hole and never came out I had to break it off and then get a new bridge. The amp is pretty good IMHO for some cool 70's classic rock/Stoner or Doom metal with a fuzz or OD thrown in the front, but it won't bring the brootz on it's own. OP if your thinking about buying a starter guitar for you or someone else get just about anything but something from QVC or HSN.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Dec 27, 2013)

Nah I'd never buy from HSN or QVC, just thought it'd be fun to talk about/bash on.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, I gotta think Randy Jackson is just endorsing anything he can get at this point. I think the writing is on the wall that the whole American Idol thing is played out. 

HSN and QVC are weird, too, because you'd think that at some point people would figure out that they use the same spiel no matter what they're selling. It's like those stores at the mall that always try to get you whipped into a frenzy over their "sale." And then after a few months you realize they're _always_ having a sale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2013)

Randy Jackson 21-piece Solid Body Electric TRUE FAITH Guitar Package at HSN.com

Guys, it's all wood. Holy shit.


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given the reputation of the Esteban guitars, .... that.


Uh, they aren't really crappy guitars JazzHands. I mean you _can_ stand on them.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh, hold up, those guitars are ALL WOOD! I take back whatever I was saying before. I think these may be the only all wood guitars I've heard of. And FINALLY a company is advertising the relevant information, like it being all wood.
And I wish it came in a lefty model. With a body style like that it's not like you could just flip it upside down.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## JEngelking (Dec 28, 2013)

Only a 21 piece body? Unacceptable. I demand my bodies be at least a 34 piece, and I'm pretty sure most guitar players share the same preference.

You really ....ed up this time, Randy Jackson Guitar Collection.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 28, 2013)

$349.95


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 28, 2013)

Limited edition, I wonder if there is anyone out there stupid enough to believe that this will be worth something someday?


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 28, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> Limited edition, I wonder if there is anyone out there stupid enough to believe that this will be worth something someday?



Actually, my best bud's mom got him one for Christmas. It's not a complete and utter piece of shit, but I wouldn't pay the price they did for it. By no means a "good" guitar, but not a load of ass either. The finish on the blue one is actually pretty nice looking IRL. The test of the guitar is pretty sub-par and shitty looking. The amp that comes with it, though, has to be the biggest piece of shit I've ever touched.


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 28, 2013)

I saw these last year. A woman called in claiming to be a guitar builder and then proceeded to babble about the "significance of blue". Apparently blue guitars are automatically rare and valuable. It was bizarre and hilarious as all guitar infomercials should be.


----------



## skeels (Dec 28, 2013)

You mean twenty one separate pieces of wood? !

Wow, that's. ... that's just. ...






huh. Attempt at sarcasm has failed.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 28, 2013)

loqtrall said:


> The amp that comes with it, though, has to be the biggest piece of shit I've ever touched.



That's impossible, it has a clean channel AND an overdrive channel. I mean, it even has built-in reverb for added dimension!


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 28, 2013)

So many lolz in one thread this is great. 

I've been sick as hell these past 2 days and this thread actually put the first smile on my face since it started. Thanks guys


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, also, the "21 piece" thing was not referring to the wood of the guitar. The bundle includes 21 different items or "21 pieces".

EDIT: *fixed: "21 pieces of shit".


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 29, 2013)

loqtrall said:


> Oh yeah, also, the "21 piece" thing was not referring to the wood of the guitar. The bundle includes 21 different items or "21 pieces".
> 
> EDIT: *fixed: "21 pieces of shit".


Wow imagine if it actually was a 21 piece guitar that thing would never shift.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 29, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Wow imagine if it actually was a 21 piece guitar that thing would never shift.



I can picture several owners of the guitar being like: "SUSTAIN FOR DAYS" because of it...


----------



## 3074326 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lots of people are going to spend $350 on this dog shit. What a joke.


----------

